# Gigabyte GE-N400A-C2 is good or not?



## amitdhage (Jul 3, 2012)

Just want to know that is above mentioned PSU is good or not?


----------



## topgear (Jul 4, 2012)

^^ depends on the price of the PSU and what components you will run using this.


----------



## amitdhage (Jul 4, 2012)

I am refering to this Gigabyte PoweRock Power Supply, 80Plus Certified, True 400W 400 Watt SMPS | eBay


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jul 4, 2012)

Its 80+Certified and Gigabyte is a known good company and for its price it looks a good deal.

But That PSU will not be sufficient for a Enthusiastic rig (aka Mid High GFX + OCed CPUs)


----------



## 101gamzer (Jul 4, 2012)

amitdhage said:


> Just want to know that is above mentioned PSU is good or not?



Gigabyte makes good Mobo's but not good PSU 
Use Corsair CX430V2 instead of Gigabyte much better


----------



## topgear (Jul 5, 2012)

Cx430v2 though is good psu costs almost double - if Op's has a rig with not more than ~300W power consumption he can go for that Gigabyte PSU.

@ Op - what cpu and gfx card you are going to use with that PSU ?


----------



## amitdhage (Jul 5, 2012)

the cpu is AMD Phenom II x4 965 and no discrete graphics card. mainly used for virtualbox


----------



## topgear (Jul 6, 2012)

^^ if you don't OC the CPU and don't use a very power hungry gpu then the PSu is ok for you.


----------



## amitdhage (Jul 7, 2012)

well PC is not for overclocking but will be used for vmware as well as for virtualization purposes and light gaming also without discrete graphics card.


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 8, 2012)

^^ Getting a PSU which isn't radially available in the market will create problem during RMA (If you ever need to).
My suggestion: Avoid it.


----------



## macho84 (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi All i need help for PSU. My CM600 gone mad .

cpu-e5300
ram-4gb
mb-asus p41 combo
gpu-msi 5770
hdd-500
fan controller
2x writter

Not sure which one to go. Does this rig really requires 500+ watt.

I am planning to go for 
Gigabyte PoweRock Power Supply, 80Plus Certified, True 550W 550 Watt SMPS i5 i7 | eBay
Not sure if these would be suffice

Corsair Builder Series VS 450 Power Supply

Please advise one below 2.5k


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 9, 2012)

^^ You hijacking others thread? 
Buy Corsair VS450 @2.1K.

But word of caution: Don't even try to overclock anything in your system. 

The best choice for 5770 would have been Corsair GS600 @4K. As you have tight budget and there is no other good PSU inside 2.5K. That's why I've suggested those two.

P.S. Avoid seasonic PSUs. Their availability will be in doubt in future, actually it already is. So, RMA in future might be an issue with them. I they were radially availible in the market, I would have suggested you Seasonic SII 520W @3.1K.


----------



## macho84 (Jul 9, 2012)

What about fsp saga 2


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 10, 2012)

macho84 said:


> What about fsp saga 2



Available at very few places in India.


----------

